# Planting thyme or mint?



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Spearmint can be used as an insecticide. I have Spearmint and Apple Mint planted in my bee yard. I just planted a few last year, they are starting to spread a little bit now.


----------



## Jeanette (Jul 7, 2012)

You are not the only one who wonders about this. There is a short discussion about it at:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...er-plants-for-critter-control&highlight=thyme

From what I understand, it is the essential oils in the leaves of the plants that do the work against mites. But there doesn't seem to be consensus of opinion on the topic of deliberately putting in the plants for mite control. Planting thyme *under* a bee hive is a new idea to me. It might be worth a try.


----------



## thenance007 (May 25, 2011)

From the bees' response to thymol (they hate it), I don't think it would be good to plant thyme under your hive. Might drive away your bees.


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

thenance007 said:


> From the bees' response to thymol (they hate it), ...


 Strange. My bees love thyme flowers. Thyme is only plant in my garden, which is interested to the bees They ignore most of my plants including natives.


----------



## Sticky Bear (Mar 15, 2012)

I can't grow enough Thyme, Oregano or Basil to keep up with the demands of my bees.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

I have always _heard_ that it is not practical to grow herbs/crops for bees to forage on because the quantity needed to have a significant impact on them is huge. That hasn't stopped me from planting Linden, Apples, Peaches, Tulip Poplar - the bees seem to be more interested in things like milkweed and fire weed - so my role becomes one of not eradicating them.


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

If you plant Radishes in your garden, let it go to seed the bees love the flowers. Won't have any affect on the mites though.


----------



## DRAKOS (Oct 17, 2011)

[IMG=http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/1686/cimg3189g.jpg][/IMG]

This time of the year, in the Attica region of Greece, where I stay, the thyme is starting to bloom. I move my hives to a mountain where it is full of it. After the flow is over my hives are very healthy and strong and with less mites. I don't know if it is dew to the essential oils or the good quality of pollen, but this is the fact.
You see in the foto the place


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

I love the smell of Thyme. I sniff it when I treat. Formic not so much.


----------

